# The Lanterns Glow Bright in this dark night (intrest check)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Aloha one and all. Dasomen here with another twisted idea out of the foul reaches of my strange and twisted little mind. it's an idea i thaught i'd check with the lot of you for because it's brings to mind two very distinct possibilities... but all centered around the central idea of becoming a veteran.

now as the title may hint at, this would involve that nice little group called the Lantern Marines. yes, those blazing orange bastards who's chapter master has a rather striking resemblance to ozzy ozborn. a chapter of my own creation so we dont realy screw too much with the established set of things. 

The idea for the RP revolves around becoming a Veteran, and being awarded that very profound honor of ataining such a rank. now for many chapters this seems to be a instant thing. you're awarded veteran status, get the specail white helm, and badaboom bada bing you're all spiffy. for the lanterns however it's a process, your name has to be nominated and seconded by a ranking member of the chapter, in this case a captain or someone similarly important. thus when you're nominated, you wear a new helm as a symbol of this so your brothers in the chapter can pick you out more easily, give you the harder tasks, and then when you have enough "tribute" you are allowed to travel to the "lost" forge world for your veteran trials. 

now the question i have for you guys is this. would you rather have the RP be about a group of veterans and perhaps a few "outsiders" on the trial as they go down to the "lost forge world"? or would you rather have it be about how this group achieved the nomination for veteran status and then have the adventure down to the forge world be a separate RP, a sequel? 

now for going down to the forge world, i was thinking of letting very select few people play a member of another chapter, and be granted the right to venture to this planet to accompany and take part in the veteran trials, this in itself would be an extremely rare honor that even a exceedingly drunk half asleep blood raven wouldn't pass up... blasted magpies. 

so that spawns the question for the becoming nominated RP... HOW would they be nominated? and for what feat would they be nominated? what are your guy's opinions on this? it is as much my RP as it is your RP.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the nominated for trials idea, and as far as what they were nominated for.... maybe some act of selfless sacrifice for the chapter? or maybe saving the life of the person who nominated them?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DasOmen said:


> now for many chapters this seems to be a instant thing. you're awarded veteran status, get the specail white helm, and badaboom bada bing you're all spiffy.


Honestly, its not even close to instant for damned near any chapter, with a rare few exceptions (like the Flesh Tearers or Marines Malevolent I would think.) Most marines who attain veteran status or something similar likely have to go through much the same as you are proposing.



DasOmen said:


> for the lanterns however it's a process, your name has to be nominated and seconded by a ranking member of the chapter, in this case a captain or someone similarly important.


Most other chapters would do exactly the same, a marine who has distinguished himself would likely be nominated by his captain as someone deserving the honour of veteran status, this would likely need to be supported by an outsider like a chaplain or librarian, and then the approval of the first captain or chapter master.



DasOmen said:


> thus when you're nominated, you wear a new helm as a symbol of this so your brothers in the chapter can pick you out more easily,


Thats exactly why the codex astartes recommends marking out veterans or sergeants amongst the rank and file.



DasOmen said:


> give you the harder tasks,


That is an expectation of being granted the honour of veterans status, or made a sergeant or anything else with responsibilities above a regular marine.



DasOmen said:


> and then when you have enough "tribute" you are allowed to travel to the "lost" forge world for your veteran trials.


And again, some chapters do this, requiring a marine to prove himself worthy of the honour(s) others claim he deserves.


Honestly Das, everything you seem to want to go for here is no different than any other codex adhering chapter.:wink:


As for how a marine might get nominated: volunteering for missions deemed to have a low survival chance, saving the lives of your brothers, defeating a powerful enemy in combat, rallying soldiers (be they your own brothers or another fighting force) and keeping them from buckling/faultering/crippling the rest of the group, displaying sound tactical acumen, and displaying distinctive qualities (things that might mark you out as someone who the reclusium or librarium would take an interest to.)

Personally, your gonna be using your custom chapter and thats one of the few things that saps my interest from an RP. So if you do make this with your Lantern Marines, good luck, will not be a part of it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

as always i appreciate your input here. first and foremost i'm a tau player, have the codexes for the tau but unfortunately none of the others. so my recherche into how other chapters nominated and promoted veterans was a little lacking in the forms of the various codexes that are available for table top. 

and by instant, i didn't mean, HEY you're a veteran. there has to be some kind of trial there to make sure you actually deserve it. so in that sense the trip to the planet would be no different in that regard. the only thing different is while they have those "nominated helms" they don't hold any of the respect a normal veteran would have, it's merely something to get them to stick out amongst the ranks so that people can keep an eye on them and determine if they relay are worth that extra effort. 

if any of you know a good book that describes the promotion process please tell me, at the moment all i have are a few of the dawn of war books. been reading rebel winter for a second time while my room mate reads the dawn of war, also heard that the DOW books don't do the series justice. 

sides, i'm creating something within a well established and documented universe, i expect a little bit of nerd rage when people read my posts. i know even with serching the lexicon and the wiki and what refrences the tau books have to the space marines and even reading a few books my knowledge on the space marines and their entire process is not perfect, on the contrary it is rather flawed and i acknowledge this. but i haven't exactly had someone come up to me saying "this doesn't look quite right, let me help you make it that way."


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the space wolf books are pretty decent, depicting the natural growth of a marine from his novice days, and up through the ranks of the space wolf squads and ranks.
I don't remember if the same happens in the Salamander books.

There was once a short story in some magazine, a Dark Angel confronted by one of the Fallen with the rank of Chaplain. Where they talk and discuss there conflicting views and philosophy. Where the ordinary Dark Angel learns a lot about the dark secret of his chapter. So when the Dark Angel is rescued, he simply replies im now Deathwing. More an indication of his knowledge, than that he is ready to be a terminator armour equipped veteran of the 1st company in the chapter.

Id say that it should be up to the individual marine, what makes him stand out and have given him the honour to be elevated to veteran. And I think that should be something each player should write into the bio of his character selection.

What I believe you have to be prepared for, is being very open minded on how potential players might interpret your background of the orange marines. You have a certain mindset around them, since you have created them, but that is not necessarily something players can follow in a RP setting.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i apreciate your input friend, and i dont simply create these RPs to force my view on them on you guys, that's just not right and just not fair. i create them because i WANT TO SEE what happens with them, how you interperate them, how you make them work. i want to see it all, experance it and let you decide on that.


----------

